# A Peek inside a 1950s Prefab Housing Factory



## Paul Sweet (Jan 13, 2015)

Interesting videos from Tools of the Trade:

http://www.toolsofthetrade.net/homemade-and-modified-tools/a-look-inside-a-1950s-prefab-housing-factory_o.aspx?dfpzone=blogs.davidfrane&utm_source=newsletter&utm_content=jump&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=TOTTU_011315&day=2015-01-13


----------

